# Forgot Windows 10 password, no repair or password recovery disk.



## micycle057 (Dec 9, 2013)

So, I installed Windows 10 last week. Yesterday I explored a bit and discovered Windows Edge, their new email/ outlook client. I attached my personal Gmail address to the service as well as my corporate address. My corporate account required me to create a new password that fit my company's security standards, which I did, but, after feeling like my company address was restricting how I use my personal home computer, I removed that address. Here's where I get fuzzy, I cannot, for the life of me remember, if I changed my password back to one that didn't conform to my company's security standards or if I left it alone. All I know is that once my computer locked later that night, I was unable to get back in. I've tried every permutation of every password, including that corporate password, I've ever used with no success.

I do not have a password reset disk nor do I have a system repair disk with which to reinstall Windows 10.

So, how screwed am I? Will I have to reinstall Windows 7, the last OS I have a disk for, and hope I can reupgrade to Windows 10?

P.S.
I did not attach my MSN email address (aka my Microsoft Account) to my computer, so resetting my password that way is a no go.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

As far as passwords are concerned we cannot offer any assistance per forum rules

Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## micycle057 (Dec 9, 2013)

Is there anyway then to reinstall Windows 10 at this point when I am unable to login to my PC?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Only if you created the DVD for reinstalling Win 10.


----------



## Methlab (Jul 7, 2003)

I have the same issue. This is not a forgotten password. It is corrupted files in Windows 10. There is no way to help people with this?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Sorry the rules of the forum spell this out. there will be no help with passwords.


----------

